# Dark Eldar & Orks: Crazy Enough to Work?



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Hi All,

So I was reading around and I saw an interesting idea with Necrons--basically, take Orks as allies. The narrative component of that choice is that the orks are under the effects of a mind controlling device (some scarab thingy if I remember). The gameplay logic was that Orks could fill a roll that most Necron units can't.

Could this work for the Dark Eldar? Orks like fighting and plunder. Dark Eldar like fighting and plunder. They're both pretty mercenary.

I have never played against/with an Ork army but I have a fairly good understanding of how they're supposed to work. Could this be done; and if so, what would be the best way of going about constructing such an army?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

LTKage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I was reading around and I saw an interesting idea with Necrons--basically, take Orks as allies. The narrative component of that choice is that the orks are under the effects of a mind controlling device (some scarab thingy if I remember). The gameplay logic was that Orks could fill a roll that most Necron units can't.
> 
> ...


Its really all up to you how to make it work. 

Unfortunately, according to the Rulebook, Orks and Dark Eldar don't get along too well (desperate allies). 

That still doesn't stop you from using them, you just need to incorporate them into your army and its theme. Maybe the Orks are slaves to the Dark Eldar from a previous battle and forced to fight for them, causing resentment from the Orks?


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Sadly, we don't have many friends. If I recall, Orks don't have many friends either. Neither race plays very nice with anyone.

I thought it would have been simple enough to say that Dark Eldar pirate occasionally hire ork muscle. From a gameplay standpoint, you just drop very large squads of boyz. The Warboss and his Nobz lead the attack on their trusty warbikes. 60 Models or so.

Although these Horde Tactics aren't that effective under normal circumstances, the idea here is to be more of a meat shielf--second wave alpha strike. Basically, you play your Dark Eldar normally. Shoot things, charge people with naked gladiators, the works. With this, you have huge mobs of tough melee combatants swarming in-- a sort of second wave Alpha Strike. What does your enemy do about target priority?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

LTKage said:


> Sadly, we don't have many friends. If I recall, Orks don't have many friends either. Neither race plays very nice with anyone.


In Orkish, there is a word, "grod" and in translates to "friend or favorite enemy." This should give you some insight into the Ork psyche (what there is of it).



LTKage said:


> I thought it would have been simple enough to say that Dark Eldar pirate occasionally hire ork muscle.


In terms of fluff, you can go with two particular clans--the Blood Axes or the Freebooterz. 

The Blood Axes have been "polluted" in other Ork clans' eyes by Imperial contact. The Axes will do things like utilizing tactics, wearing camo, and doing un-Orky things like retreating. They are also mercenaries, so hiring them is well within the realm of possibility.

The Freebooterz are pirates--no really, they have a Jolly Ork tribe; wear stripy pants and magnificent hats; sport eye patches, hooks, peg legs, and gold teef; and sail around in killkoozers. And they will hire themselves out to anyone who can afford them.

Both clans can use the tactics and equipment that you've outlined. You shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Well within the realm of possibility---the question now is this: Would it work?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't see why not. Both armies are approached differently. To kill DE, you have to spam anti-vehicle stuff. A few high powered shots goes a long way over a mass of weak shots. Once you've disabled the vehicles DE are effectively neutered, and you just have to target the wyches/trueborn/incubi. Orks are exactly the opposite. You need to be able to saturate the board with low-end firepower to kill them all. Their vehicles are all crap, so you don't have to take any really special weaponry against them. I think that, as long as you run shooty DE to keep them from getting too close to the Orks and causing them both to stand there and glare at each other for an entire turn, it would work fine.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

LTKage said:


> Well within the realm of possibility---the question now is this: Would it work?



I think it depends on what type of Dark Eldar army you play. If it's more wyches and incubi then you probably don't need the orks. If you play more venom (shooting) spam then two big squads of Boyz could be a cheap way to add some serious close combat to your army.

It would really screw with target priority. Nobody wants to let two full squads of Orks make it across the table but if they shoot at them then your Venoms and whatnots are not going to be shot down as much.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Not the place for lists, I know, but here it is. I couldn't bring myself to spam Venoms any more than I did. Has some serious problems in the scoring department because of Desperate Allies, but it looks mean in CC. From a mechanical standpoint, I think I would have liked Tyranids better than Orks--surprisingly easy to justify with mind control tech. But here we are.


Head Quarters
Archon— Agonizer, Shadowfield, PGL 135
Warboss— Power Klaw, 'eavy Armor, Cybork Body 100
Elite
4 Incubi in Venom 143
Troops
5 Kabalite Warriors w/ Blaster in Venom with SC 125
5 Kabalite Warriors w/ Blaster in Venom with SC 125
10 Wyches w/ HWG and S&I led by a Hekatrix w/ Agonizer in Raider	210
30 Boyz with 3 Shootas led by a Nob w/ Boss Pole and Power Klaw	220
30 Boyz with 3 Shootas led by a Nob w/ Boss Pole and Power Klaw	220
Fast Attack
6 Reavers w/ 2 Heat Lances 156
Heavy Supporting
Ravager 105
Ravager 105
Razorwing Jetfighter w/ Disintegrater Cannons & Flicker Field 155

1799


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

That's a decent list and the idea is great. Dark Eldar lack the ability to field large squads of T 4 or higher models. Two squads of 30 T 4 means a lot. And it does cause a bit of shock and target confusion. Spend time killing all the Orks and be Dark Lanced and Disintegrator Cannoned or kill the DEs heavy guns and get steamrolled. If a big enough game, add the Ork Dakkajet for an additional flyer spamming tons of shots.

In terms of Ork Klans and allies, I had another thought. Does anyone think it possible that in the next Ork codex some of the Klans could get a revised/slightly different Ally chart? The Blood Axes and Freebooterz being the prime candidates of course. The Ally chart in the rulebook is an "in-general" concept and not above being over-ruled by a codex. I could even see the Space Marines getting different Ally charts depending on the chapter/characters you take. Some chapters don't play well with others.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

A few thoughts:

(1) I find it odd how users with Necron Avatars are attracted to this thread.
(2) If I were to go up to 2k, I would take my Farseer and Pathfinders. Watch as the enemy rages about their Psykers.
(3) If I could somehow get an opponent to agree to that, it would be pretty awesome. Having that many scoring units would be pretty good.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

LTKage said:


> Warboss— Power Klaw, 'eavy Armor, Cybork Body 100
> 
> 30 Boyz with 3 Shootas led by a Nob w/ Boss Pole and Power Klaw 220


The Warboss has decent kit. Do you plan on attaching him to the boyz? If so, you can save points by dropping the Nob upgrade for one boyz mob, giving the Warboss a BP, and have him lead the boyz instead. With the extra points, you could upgrade the Warboss' slugga to a shoota and maybe an attack squig for +1A. 

As for the boyz, with that load out, I'm coming up with 235 per mob.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> As for the boyz, with that load out, I'm coming up with 235 per mob.


Nice catch. Probably didn't include the special weapons. May not even need them, but I will defer to the wisdom of an Ork player here. I liked the idea of having multiple power klaws in case things got ugly. Plus, the Nob provides a way to get out of challenges.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Dark Eldar and Orks is an interesting concept. But you touched on the truly nasty combo. The Eldar and Dark Eldar alliance grants great combo potential. Farseers can Fortune Wyches or Incubi, Guide Ravagers and the Psychic defense of Ruins of Warding is a must. Meanwhile, Vect could join some Dire Avengers to give Preffered Enemy to a Bladestorm or the Wyches/Incubi can grant a distraction for some Fire Dragons.

Nice quotes in your signature LTKage, by the way.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

LTKage said:


> Nice catch. Probably didn't include the special weapons. May not even need them, but I will defer to the wisdom of an Ork player here. I liked the idea of having multiple power klaws in case things got ugly. Plus, the Nob provides a way to get out of challenges.


If you're running shootas, then having big shootas is not a must, but is recommended. They have double the range and with 9 shots, you could get lucky. I'll usually take the shot if only to focus my opponent's attention onto the boyz (and away from something else).

The reason I suggested dropping the Nob in favor of the Warboss leading one mob of boyz was because I didn't know if you wanted to stay under 1,800 points. If that's not an issue, then yes, multiple PKs are nice. And I forgot about challenges.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Noted Dicrel Seijin. I think that I'll just run a bunch of naked boyz up the field. The main idea pushing this is army concept is target confusion--the Dark Eldar can really mess up a lot of vehicles if left unchecked. I suppose the only thing that's left is to playtest it. 

@Pandora--I am well aware of the tomfoolery to be had with an Eldar-Dark Eldar alliance. Farseers really piss people off. War Walkers may also be worth exploring, but right now I'm fine with my Farseer and Pathfinders. Pathfinders are pretty insane. Oh, and thanks!


----------

